# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Пенза и Пензенская область!!!

## Ксения Заречный

Приглашаю к сотрудничеству и обмену опытом!

----------


## Ксения Заречный

Знаю только своих коллег из г. Заречный. Буду рада знакомству с Пензенскими. Пишите, буду ждать! :Smile3:

----------


## Ксения Заречный

Я здесь совсем одна? :Tu:

----------


## Запятая

Нет, теперь я еще есть.  :069: Я из Пензы. Точнее из поселка Колышлей, но последнее время обретаемся в Пензе. В Заречном у нас родственники со стороны мужа.

----------


## Viktorina007

Ну и я теперь здесь поселяюсь!) Только я из области) Из Каменки! :Tender:

----------

